# Best canister filter for 22 long?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, BCAers!

I'm thinking of rescaping my 22 long and putting fish into it again. 

I'd like to set up a low-maintenance, easy-to-use-for-simpletons canister filter for it. (Currently, it's got a noisy HOB.) Which would be the best?

The 22 gallon long is 12 inches deep, 12 inches high, and 36 inches long. It has 2 to 3 inches of sand in the bottom, so the filter would have to work well with a shallow tank. The canister would be set on the floor next to the dresser that the tank is on. 

My priorities are:

- Easy to use
- Reliable (never leaks)
- Very, very quiet

The only canister filter I've ever used was the Fluval 206, which I had on my 36 gallon tank for awhile. I liked that filter and would consider getting another but I don't know if it would work in a shallow tank. (Just clueless about things like that)

I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a fluval 204 on my 22gal and I didn't like it. I would suggest an eheim ecco canister?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

fx5 all the way lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Eheim 2213 (the classic model). I use one on my 22g long setup, combined with an AC50 HOB for mechanical filtration. Works like a charm and it's practically silent unless it needs cleaning.

I don't like the Ecco models much myself, as I find the classics easier to prime. If you can, get one with the quick release taps - makes cleaning a breeze as you don't need to remove the hoses from the tank - just disconnect the canister. When you're done, re-connect, turn the taps back on and start 'er up!


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

I use an AC70 on my 20L tank. Its awesome.. as long as you dont let the water level drop too much the waterfall noise is minimal.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I had a fluval 204 canister filter on mine with a AC HOB filter. Kept water clean and clear. I had a L144 pleco tank also so there were alot of poop. But I didnt vacuum the sand that much since I had pretty good circulation on the tank and that would move the poop around and get sucked in by the AC filter and the canister filter.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Best canister for a 22 super long is no canister. Do a fully planted tank with very very light stock, a good powerhead and CO2 and a light. You do not need a filter in there if you are fully planted it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with the Eheim 2213. Low maintenance, quiet and efficient. You just have to cut the intake so that it sits a good 4 inches above the sand so it doesn't suck any in.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Fluval canister all the way. Cheap, reliable, simple, and easy to get parts for.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I also like the Eheim 2213, easy maint. and very quiet. I have a 2075 Pro 3 Eheim on my 33 long, works great.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Dollar for dollar nothing touches the quality and quietness of the 2213!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What is wrong with a Rena Xp?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Overall, quality is very high in all the ehiem classic filters....Not putting down rena...I just think the design is better with ehiem classic series. Especially, with the the on/off taps and the ease of maintenanc and being so quite. We have lots of filters here at home....and the 2213 is my favorite. 2213,2215,2217,2260, fx5, ac30, ac70, ac110, 2075, 2080...etc....


----------



## aquafeet (Jan 18, 2011)

Whatever you decide to use, I'm suggesting you cover your intake with a prefilter to keep the sand out. An Aquaclear filter sponge media works well.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Maureen.

I thought you were getting out of tanks. A fluval 205 would work no problem. An Eheim of course would be my personal choice. Let me know if you want a Fluval back (although I currently have both on the MPA tanks). I would also be willing to scape and plant it (if you choose).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I popped back in to check my post and found 2 pages of replies! I'd have felt lucky for one or two. I appreciate all the suggestions, including Charles' suggestion to go without one. I'll look at all the recommended filters. Thanks to all who suggested the Eheim 2213. I have never bought an Eheim filter because there are so many numbers to choose from, not to mention the whole Classic, Eco thing. This way, I just have one to compare to my experience with the Fluval.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Wow! I popped back in to check my post and found 2 pages of replies! I'd have felt lucky for one or two. I appreciate all the suggestions, including Charles' suggestion to go without one. I'll look at all the recommended filters. Thanks to all who suggested the Eheim 2213. I have never bought an Eheim filter because there are so many numbers to choose from, not to mention the whole Classic, Eco thing. This way, I just have one to compare to my experience with the Fluval.


Aqua Nova all the way! The smallest unit will do that size no problem. Everyone here knows I am a strong Eheim supporter but the parts issue is a nightmare as can be validated by several members on here as of late. We deal directly with the factory so any part is available although we still have not needed to supply any! Do your research, maybe some Aqua Nova users on here can chime in on how quiet they are, many have said they are even quieter then Eheim! Both user friendly and reliable, very similar to the Eheim profesional 2026/28 that are no longer available, I have no idea why, they were great units.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Rastapus.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd go with the Eheim classic. They are very easy to use and maintain, most have the quick disconnects which you can turn down the water flow if needed, and in my opinion very reliable (as I am currently using two of them). I am also currently using an Eheim Ecco on my L-046 tank and don't get me wrong, they are also great filters but I find the lid/lock mechanism sometimes faulty where as the Eheim classics have the metal clips. plus the Classic will do more filtration than the Ecco when you compare cost differences. I find that with those filters, as long as you clean them now and then and also clean/re-lubricate the O-rings, that not only will closing and opening the lids easy to do, but the filter will last a lot longer. The next time we meet, I can show you. It's a piece of cake.

I've used Rena and fluval filters in the past and they also work but in the long term I've found the Eheim filters lasting longer and more quiet. This is why Eheim is the only canister filter I will use on my tanks which have canister filters. Plus the resale value is a lot higher than most other brand filters. However, I have heard getting parts can be troublesome in Canada but is easier if you get them from the USA. I have not personally had to purchase any Eheim parts for my filters *knock on wood* but I find as long as you clean and maintain them that they will last a long time and will likely not break down on you so you don't really have to worry about parts in the first place.

As for the Aqua Nova, I have no experience with this filter so I cannot comment on it. However, if Rastapus is correct about about being quite and getting parts easily, well, then I'll be amazed because the Eheim Classics I am currently using are practically noiseless unless you put your ear up to the filter, and as for parts, well, if it doesn't break down on you, then when will you need parts?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used a number of canisters in the past, my favourite for ease of use and low maintenance costs are the Eheim classics. I use several of the 2213 big brothers, the 2217, 2262. Parts are available online, I keep a spare o-ring, eventually I'll probably pick up an impellor as well. Not a big fan of the later generation Eheim's, ie. Pro II's, a little quirky to prime, prone to leak when the sealing gasket is past it's best before date which for me is around 2 years, parts seem to break from normal wear and tear.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> I'd go with the Eheim classic. They are very easy to use and maintain, most have the quick disconnects which you can turn down the water flow if needed, and in my opinion very reliable (as I am currently using two of them). I am also currently using an Eheim Ecco on my L-046 tank and don't get me wrong, they are also great filters but I find the lid/lock mechanism sometimes faulty where as the Eheim classics have the metal clips. plus the Classic will do more filtration than the Ecco when you compare cost differences. I find that with those filters, as long as you clean them now and then and also clean/re-lubricate the O-rings, that not only will closing and opening the lids easy to do, but the filter will last a lot longer. The next time we meet, I can show you. It's a piece of cake.
> 
> I've used Rena and fluval filters in the past and they also work but in the long term I've found the Eheim filters lasting longer and more quiet. This is why Eheim is the only canister filter I will use on my tanks which have canister filters. Plus the resale value is a lot higher than most other brand filters. However, I have heard getting parts can be troublesome in Canada but is easier if you get them from the USA. I have not personally had to purchase any Eheim parts for my filters *knock on wood* but I find as long as you clean and maintain them that they will last a long time and will likely not break down on you so you don't really have to worry about parts in the first place.
> 
> As for the Aqua Nova, I have no experience with this filter so I cannot comment on it. However, if Rastapus is correct about about being quite and getting parts easily, well, then I'll be amazed because the Eheim Classics I am currently using are practically noiseless unless you put your ear up to the filter, and as for parts, well, if it doesn't break down on you, then when will you need parts?


There are wear and tear parts regardless of how well you take care of them. Impellers, Shafts, Gaskets, O rings, then of course there is the human factor when parts are damaged or lost.............


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My Eheim Ecco's are great. I've had 2 and they are dead quiet. I've ran them on both a 33g and a 22g tank. They used to sit about 5 feet away from me in the TV room so I can honestly say I've had a few times where I had to put my head by them to make sure they were still running. For me, the livestock is the most important and it wouldn't be worth saving a few dollars to skimp on a filter as its the backbone of your tank. Why risk it. I'd go with Eheim if you want a canister for a small tank. Good luck with your setup!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> My Eheim Ecco's are great. I've had 2 and they are dead quiet. I've ran them on both a 33g and a 22g tank. They used to sit about 5 feet away from me in the TV room so I can honestly say I've had a few times where I had to put my head by them to make sure they were still running. For me, the livestock is the most important and it wouldn't be worth saving a few dollars to skimp on a filter as its the backbone of your tank. Why risk it. I'd go with Eheim if you want a canister for a small tank. Good luck with your setup!


It can be difficult for a new filter to enter the market place but Aqua Nova canisters are great. We have had no issues and we have been promoting them for over a year and a half now. They are running on our filter display if you wish to give them a look. Our next order is due in this week and we have a waiting list for the smallest unit. We are very happy with the line and the quality and price is pleasing a lot of our customers. Again, I love Eheim but these units have been very well received.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Another vote here for the Eheim Classic. I would go with the 2215 in your tank. I have the 2213 (and love it) on my 10g. After the filter is established flow is just enough for the 10g I find.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep agreed. I think there's definitely a place for the Aqua Nova filters. Just trying to offer my 2 cents trying to answer the OP's question. I'll certainly come and take a look one day when I'm doing my usual stop at IPU.



Rastapus said:


> It can be difficult for a new filter to enter the market place but Aqua Nova canisters are great. We have had no issues and we have been promoting them for over a year and a half now. They are running on our filter display if you wish to give them a look. Our next order is due in this week and we have a waiting list for the smallest unit. We are very happy with the line and the quality and price is pleasing a lot of our customers. Again, I love Eheim but these units have been very well received.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I've learned a lot from this thread. Now to put my thinking cap on!


----------

